# FT Ranch Hand Job wanted



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Try ranchworldads.com if you want ranching or dude/guest vacation work. Fence Post magazine also has ads online

For showing you may have more luck sending out resumes or showing up and shows.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Brittykay said:


> Hi Im from Minnesota an looking for a different job
> 
> I curently work FT as a Department Manger or 3 departments At walmart
> i would love to get back into working with horses i Grew up my whole life with horses an other animals
> ...


The bolded comment worries me....I am a team driver and can drive pretty much anything as I have 12+ years of experience under my belt. I can teach basic driving, harnessing, have done expo's and events. Before you EVER EVER drive with people in a horse drawn vehicle, you have time behind the lines and you have an experienced person with you. I would hope you won't go out by yourself or are insinuating that you can because you "pick things up quickly". Driving a vehicle with a horse attached can potentially be a huge liability for someone who does not have the skill or nohow, especially if something were to go wrong.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you have a bit of a romantic view of what ranch work involves. Most offer living accommodation and a salary. The days can be long and the work hard, this is why we seldom see women doing it. People with show barns want help with experience in every aspect of horse care, knowing how to prepare the horse for the show ring, bandaging, mucking and bedding stalls.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> I think you have a bit of a romantic view of what ranch work involves. Most offer living accommodation and a salary. The days can be long and the work hard, this is why we seldom see women doing it. People with show barns want help with experience in every aspect of horse care, knowing how to prepare the horse for the show ring, bandaging, mucking and bedding stalls.


 Excuse you? The days can be long and the work hard and thats why you seldom see women doing it? Oh where to begin. For starters buddy, I work 14 hour shifts at an oil refinery turning wrenches, climbing tanks, crawling under trucks and coming home slathered in chemicals EVERY DAY and this woman does it just fine, so do my female coworkers. 

And as far as ranch hands go, I don't know where you're from or where you get your ideas from, but our area's most successful and largest perfomance horse/cow ranch is run by almost exclusively women, and they turn out horses that win every. Single. Year. They ride their fences, work their cows and ride 60+ head a day. 

I saw nothing to indicate this girl has a "romantic" view of ranch life. We know nothing of her experience and if indeed, she is experienced, I'm sure she could hack it just fine if she so chose to.

I admit there are FEWER (though not nearly as rare as you seem to think) women in ranch work than men, but to suggest that it's because of hard work and long days is ignorant at best and sexist at worst.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Just had to second SouthernBound's comment!! Heck yeah! Couldn't like it enough!


----------



## Brittykay (Mar 20, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> The bolded comment worries me....I am a team driver and can drive pretty much anything as I have 12+ years of experience under my belt. I can teach basic driving, harnessing, have done expo's and events. Before you EVER EVER drive with people in a horse drawn vehicle, you have time behind the lines and you have an experienced person with you. I would hope you won't go out by yourself or are insinuating that you can because you "pick things up quickly". Driving a vehicle with a horse attached can potentially be a huge liability for someone who does not have the skill or nohow, especially if something were to go wrong.


its ok i got taught how to with people in the carrige i think thats a bad part on my ex bosses hand i worked for a company in mn that taught me how an with in 5 rides was doing them by my self but with him or another person with me i didnt tip it or hit any thing dont know to much about driving but think it would have been better with horses who actully liked to do it


----------



## Brittykay (Mar 20, 2012)

southernbound said:


> Excuse you? The days can be long and the work hard and thats why you seldom see women doing it? Oh where to begin. For starters buddy, I work 14 hour shifts at an oil refinery turning wrenches, climbing tanks, crawling under trucks and coming home slathered in chemicals EVERY DAY and this woman does it just fine, so do my female coworkers.
> 
> And as far as ranch hands go, I don't know where you're from or where you get your ideas from, but our area's most successful and largest perfomance horse/cow ranch is run by almost exclusively women, and they turn out horses that win every. Single. Year. They ride their fences, work their cows and ride 60+ head a day.
> 
> ...



thanks i know how hard it is an what it takes grew up with lots of horses an other farm animals an love it i have a couple reasons why im looking hard to try and find a job with animals i love if you want to know or any one ill tell you just pm or comment but thanks for sticking up for me no i dont have a romantic veiw i know what it takes an ill work hard to get there


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You aren't going to find a job using poor spelling and grammar. I'm the first point of contact, for all the hiring, for a manufacturer and all resumes that appear to have zero attention paid to proper sentences with correct spelling go straight into the trash.


----------



## Brittykay (Mar 20, 2012)

i had a hard time with proper grammer in school. but that dose not mean you have to be rude about it. if you don't have any thing nice to say, don't say it at all. i'm not here to get trashed


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

said a nicer way . . . when you do apply for a job, be sure that you take a lot of time to think through your writing, and have someone who is good with spelling and grammar look it over for you before you hit the "send" button. it DOES make a difference.

I often make spelling mistakes here, due to either my keyboard having so many crumbs in it that somekeys dont work, (like the space bar!), or, being too lazy to correct every error, and being just a tad dislexic with typing. But, when it comes to a job application, do your absolute best!

good luck.


----------



## Brittykay (Mar 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> said a nicer way . . . when you do apply for a job, be sure that you take a lot of time to think through your writing, and have someone who is good with spelling and grammar look it over for you before you hit the "send" button. it DOES make a difference.
> 
> I often make spelling mistakes here, due to either my keyboard having so many crumbs in it that somekeys dont work, (like the space bar!), or, being too lazy to correct every error, and being just a tad dislexic with typing. But, when it comes to a job application, do your absolute best!
> 
> good luck.


yes i do know but its not because i cant its more cause i really don't know how to forum proper sentences. and im not that great at spelling the town i grew up in did not teach me a lot in school nor did they really care either, the only one who did as a teacher did not mind to much an i tried my best. i am currently writing a short book right now an i write poems and short sorties as well. i think when people write some thing it shouldn't be about the grammar they use its about the words that count just my opinion at least.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

Barn help needed in red wing - horses

These guys seem to be looking for help and it's in your area.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

A different perscpective on the grammar side of things...

When we are hiring (racing yard) we don't pay much notice to the spelling/grammar. A lot of our staff are darned good horse people but struggled in school.... heck half of them have very little English when they start working for us. Good references are what we look for, a quick glance over their experience and we _always_ call previous employers. 

She's applying for a yard job, not a secretarial position.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Maple said:


> A different perscpective on the grammar side of things...
> 
> When we are hiring (racing yard) we don't pay much notice to the spelling/grammar. A lot of our staff are darned good horse people but struggled in school.... heck half of them have very little English when they start working for us. Good references are what we look for, a quick glance over their experience and we _always_ call previous employers.
> 
> She's applying for a yard job, not a secretarial position.


Maple...that isn't entirely true....I work for an equine vet. Both her and her husband have a PhD, she has a double PhD. The husband will come out in the barn and we will talk or debate news stories as we both have different views, but we enjoy speaking to one another. While I was hired to do their barn, ride, etc. they also want someone who is educated and can hold an intelligent conversation and speak articulately. 

As for the OP, often when a student does not want to learn or is too busy to study, to practice, or try to do well in school they blame the teachers and everyone else but themselves or take personal responsibility for their actions. But hey, what do I know?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Maple...that isn't entirely true....I work for an equine vet. Both her and her husband have a PhD, she has a double PhD. The husband will come out in the barn and we will talk or debate news stories as we both have different views, but we enjoy speaking to one another. While I was hired to do their barn, ride, etc. they also want someone who is educated and can hold an intelligent conversation and speak articulately.
> 
> As for the OP, often when a student does not want to learn or is too busy to study, to practice, or try to do well in school they blame the teachers and everyone else but themselves or take personal responsibility for their actions. But hey, what do I know?


It is true for us. As I stated, many of our staff don't have English as their first language, and we have some who just can't read or write. In the industry it doesn't stop them getting work once they can ride well, be a good horseman and go about their work efficiently. 

Different courses for different horses. Some employers just need an efficient farm hand, some want somebody to have the chats with.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Maple...I AM an efficient farm hand as well...lol...but I do see your point for your farm.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to relate to tinyliny about the crumbs and sticky keys on the keyboard thing. Try not to take suggestions personally, there is a ton of collected life experience here, people are wanting to help. 

You are a department manager, so you have great qualifications already. Software programs have grammar and spell checks to catch a lot of things nowadays if you're writing letters. 

But maybe just dropping into a farm or a ranch, showing interest and asking questions, can be a great way to get a job. Sometimes if you are liked, they will make room for you or know of someone who is looking.

Unfortunately, I don't know of a job - Search for horse barns on the internet in your area, or find a riding or driving association for a listing of related barns.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Maple - When I hired anyone to work with horses priority was how they handled the horses, how they'd cope with yard/stable work and how they rode. They were never going to need to write anything down 'formally' so as long as they could understand instructions it didn't matter to me how good their spelling or grammar was 
Most of the stable hands in the UK are female
OP - If you do have to send an application letter then get someone to go over it with you before you post it or email it


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't get discouraged!

If this is a dream of yours, give it a chance. Best wishes.


----------



## Brittykay (Mar 20, 2012)

I like all of your opinions but, i was willing to learn an was not putting it off. but most of my schools didn't teach stuff they should have as well, i never got taught how to read a clock in elementary. but taught my self a lot of it. i do have learning disability's as well. no i am not blaming that for why i can't. but in other class'es i did really good in. so Yes i get that some times grammar an spelling is an issue. but that dose not mean i'm not a hard worker


----------



## Brittykay (Mar 20, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I agree with Maple - When I hired anyone to work with horses priority was how they handled the horses, how they'd cope with yard/stable work and how they rode. They were never going to need to write anything down 'formally' so as long as they could understand instructions it didn't matter to me how good their spelling or grammar was
> Most of the stable hands in the UK are female
> OP - If you do have to send an application letter then get someone to go over it with you before you post it or email it



I actually put my application together my self. i have done better than some adults i know. an have had my mother read it as well. so i do know how to do that. an have had several people all me for jobs right away. 

But thank you for the note


----------

